
That Curved Display Smartphone From Samsung Is Real: Meet The Galaxy Round - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/08/that-curved-display-smartphone-from-samsung-is-real-meet-the-galaxy-round/
======
MaysonL
Live link: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/08/possible-image-surfaces-
of-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/08/possible-image-surfaces-of-samsungs-
rumored-smartphone-with-curved-screen/)

------
ricardobeat
Dead link. Their source seemed to be [http://techivian.com/samsung-galaxy-
round-5-7-inch-curved-di...](http://techivian.com/samsung-galaxy-
round-5-7-inch-curved-display-goes-official-143/) anyway.

------
geophile
Uhh, because they can?

